# Where will Dickau end up?



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

The title says it all. Which team will sign Dan Dickau? :clap: Let me know your opionion on who you think will sign him and how he will do this season. :cheers:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

my guess is utah will be his destination.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He might end up somewhere like Atlanta, but he could end up going to a place like Miami with Damon Jones and Keyon Dooling apparently on the way out. I'm not saying he would start for Miami by any means, but he probably would start for Atlanta.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dickau is way down the line on the FA totem pole. He's going to have to wait till others get their deals.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Utah, Atlanta, NO, and Philly would all be possible in my mind but who knows since a few other guys are still on the market for now


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think it's definitely down to New Orleans and Utah.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

kamego said:


> Utah, Atlanta, NO, and Philly would all be possible in my mind but who knows since a few other guys are still on the market for now


I don't see him as a fit here but you never know.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Check your local high school. He said he wants to coach high school basketball when his NBA career is over.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Haha, that was hilarious.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

This is the exact question that I was going to post when I came onto this board. It's nice to find that it already exists!

I have a couple of thoughts on Dickau. 

I would like to think that he could land with a team like the Lakers, or the Heat, but lets get real, that's probably not plausible. The Lakers are gunning for Daniels and the Heat are trying desperately to hold on to Jones and Dooling. They have no time for Dickau - at least until all their players fall through. 

Atlanta seems like a good destination for Dickau since he's played with the team before, but something just quirks me about Atlanta. To me, it seems like Atlanta is gradually turning into the Clippers of yesteryear. The Clippers are starting to move out of the basement cellar, while Atlanta is diving head first into that same region. Hey, that's just me though. 

Realistically, Dickau will probably sign with either Utah or New Orleans. New Orleans can offer him the most money if I'm not mistaken - I'm not sure they will. Utah needs a backup for the new rook with the smoking wife. Utah is a nice fit for him, because he can start for the first 20 or so games, give Deron some tadbits about the league, and then backup the future all-star. Plus, in Utah he can actually win. They have all the pieces to be a playoff contender next year. Who knows if they will, but they do have the pieces. 

New Orleans on the other hand is building itself into a nice little team. The signing of Majiskcivous (whatever his name is) is a gem. That boy could flat out play. He certainly showed it in Athens. He will give the Hornets a nice perimeter touch paired up with J.R. on the wing. And again Dickau will be asked to start the first couple of games to adhere to the adjustment of Paul into the league. Hey, that's cool. That sounds tough. The one thing that seperates New Orleans with Utah though, is the fact that Utah can win early while New Orleans most likely won't. Bearing a 2004 Chicago Bulls, or a 2003 Milwaukee Bucks performance out of New Orleans, they will most likely have an uplifting, but losing season. They'll have major highs and terrible lows, but the future will be bright. 

Both teams will offer Dickau some much needed consistency and security. After 6 teams in 4 years, Dickau could use some of that. Either fit would be nice for the sick sensation that is Dickau.


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

Does Oregon have any scholarships left??


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Dakota said:


> This is the exact question that I was going to post when I came onto this board. It's nice to find that it already exists!
> 
> I have a couple of thoughts on Dickau.
> 
> ...



Dickau should NEVER start before Chris Paul. I don't care if Paul is a rookie or not. As long as Paul's not injured, I think he's the starter.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

jalen5 said:


> Dickau should NEVER start before Chris Paul. I don't care if Paul is a rookie or not. As long as Paul's not injured, I think he's the starter.


This is absolutely true. I was always under the impression Dan wanted to sign with a team that would allow him to start. Wherever he ends up I think it will be as a backup, whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Starks said:


> This is absolutely true. I was always under the impression Dan wanted to sign with a team that would allow him to start. Wherever he ends up I think it will be as a backup, whether he likes it or not.


As big of a Dickau fan as I am I believe he would better serve as a backup. With his shabby defense I cant see him playing any extended minutes. But his offense would provide a great spark off of the bench when Chris Paul gets in his rookie slumps that he will get in from time to time.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> As big of a Dickau fan as I am I believe he would better serve as a backup. With his shabby defense I cant see him playing any extended minutes. But his offense would provide a great spark off of the bench when Chris Paul gets in his rookie slumps that he will get in from time to time.


I agree with the idea that DD shouldn't be a starter but thats not even an issue since no team is going to offer him that.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> Dickau should NEVER start before Chris Paul. I don't care if Paul is a rookie or not. As long as Paul's not injured, I think he's the starter.



That might be the case, but I at least expect someone to challenge him for that starting spot the first 5 games. It might not be Dickau, it might not be Claxton, but I'm positive that Coach Scott will not just hand him the starting job. He's going to earn it whether he's the 4th pick, the 20th, or the 40th. He's not just going to walk into it regardless.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Dakota said:


> That might be the case, but I at least expect someone to challenge him for that starting spot the first 5 games. It might not be Dickau, it might not be Claxton, but I'm positive that Coach Scott will not just hand him the starting job. He's going to earn it whether he's the 4th pick, the 20th, or the 40th. He's not just going to walk into it regardless.


Chris Paul is not the type of player/person that thinks he is just going to be handed anything. He might have someone pushing him and he might have to "earn it" but he is the best PG on the Hornets roster already. And, as long as the Hornets don't add another PG (which I don't think they will), either Speedy, Dickau, or both will be the ones "pushing" Paul. And they won't push him out of the starting spot.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

He is most defiantly the best point guard on the Hornets roster. I never disputed that. I agree with you. I just think he will be challenged once training camp comes along.

This is just my personal preference toward this subject, but if I were the coach of the Hornets, I would have him come in as the 2nd point guard. Now, I'm not saying he would be the second point guard. What I am saying is that he would be placed there on paper from the get go. Once I saw how well he adjusted in practice and in scrimmages, then I would decided where to place him, whether a starter, or backup. Even though he was the 4th guy drafted, even though he is the best talent on the team, I would still choose to put him under someone's wing. Unless I saw some incredible performance which would have to make me start him (which he is most capable of doing) , I would wait for a couple games. A couple. Not a season, but a couple. Just to get him adjusted. Get him comfortable. I wouldn't want to put too much pressure on the guy yet. The goals and standards should be raised accordingly to how he is progressing. I love how Chris Paul plays. I'm one of the guys who believes the hype. I just don't want to see him fall down the wrong path just because he didn't reach expectations. So many guys do. 

Of course I'm not the coach. I'm not stating that this is what the Hornets should do. This just would be my personal preference if I was coach. 

And please don't retort with some cheesy line like: "Well, that's why your not the coach." I'm not here to feud. That's what I hate about this site. All the unnecessary babble. 

-CMM


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Dakota said:


> He is most defiantly the best point guard on the Hornets roster. I never disputed that. I agree with you. I just think he will be challenged once training camp comes along.
> 
> This is just my personal preference toward this subject, but if I were the coach of the Hornets, I would have him come in as the 2nd point guard. Now, I'm not saying he would be the second point guard. What I am saying is that he would be placed there on paper from the get go. Once I saw how well he adjusted in practice and in scrimmages, then I would decided where to place him, whether a starter, or backup. Even though he was the 4th guy drafted, even though he is the best talent on the team, I would still choose to put him under someone's wing. Unless I saw some incredible performance which would have to make me start him (which he is most capable of doing) , I would wait for a couple games. A couple. Not a season, but a couple. Just to get him adjusted. Get him comfortable. I wouldn't want to put too much pressure on the guy yet. The goals and standards should be raised accordingly to how he is progressing. I love how Chris Paul plays. I'm one of the guys who believes the hype. I just don't want to see him fall down the wrong path just because he didn't reach expectations. So many guys do.
> 
> ...


I understand that. Looking at the point guards on the roster right now, I don't think they will be able to keep him off the floor, even if they wanted too.

And I'm pretty sure I didn't say anything like "That's why you're not the coach." If I did, sorry about that.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> And I'm pretty sure I didn't say anything like "That's why you're not the coach." If I did, sorry about that.



Nah, you defiantly didn't. I put that little tidbit in just in case you were thinking about doing so afterwards... haha


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Anyone have any new ideas as to where Dickau will end up? :boohoo:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think he'll end up staying in NO, unless they pick up another PG via trade. I haven't heard of any teams interested in Dickau.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What's the deal with Claxton? I looked on Hoopshype salaries and it shows Claxton's salary for next year like his option was picked up already. Did I miss the memo on that transaction or something? The reason I say that is because I don't know why the Hornets would bring back Dickau if they already have Paul and Claxton.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

He's on the official roster and Storyteller has his salary for one more year. Dickau can be brought back for insurance; Claxton is injury prone and Paul is still quite skinny.


----------

